# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne > Forum psychologiczne >  od 20 lat to samo

## radek74

Dzisiaj rano wstałem i znowu to samo - sen który mi się powtarza po parę razy w roku i tak już od około 20 lat a mam już 41 lat.
Zawsze jest ten sam widok jestem gdzieś w pomieszczeniu z kobietą a raczej dziewczyną, wiek około 18-25 lat, na tyle wyglądała. Jest to osoba w której się kochałem mając 6-8 lat, ale nigdy nie miałem odwagi jej tego powiedzieć, fakt była najładniejsza w klasie.
Jakieś 5 lat temu dostałem zlecenie prac remontowych u jej rodziców, gdzie dopiero wtedy żeśmy się spotkali, było to spotkanie na zasadzie co słychać, cześć, cześć i koniec a sen dalej mnie męczy. W tym śnie jestem szczęśliwy, miłość, szacunek wszystko idealne - życie toczy się trochę inaczej.
Nadmienię również, że jej tata jest astrologiem - czy może to mieć coś wspólnego, jakiś przekaz.
Proszę o pomoc.

----------


## Psychology of Life

Zapraszamy do kontaktu.
Psychology of Life - internetowa poradnia psychoedukacyjna
psychologiazycia . com

----------


## PsychologBMW

Witam Pana, 

Opisany problem wymaga głębszej analizy, powrotu do przeszłości. Z jakiegoś powodu zatrzymał się Pan na wspomnieniu nieosiągalnego obiektu. Trzeba przepracować to, co Pana tak silnie absorbuje, aby mógł Pan pójść dalej. W tym celu polecam psychoterapię w nurcie psychodynamicznym lub psychoanalitycznym.

Pozdrawiam, 
Barbara Michno-Wiecheć, psycholog psychoterapeuta

----------

